
Ask HN: Who is using Kotlin for server-side applications? - rufugee
While the project points to various ways to use it (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kotlinlang.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;reference&#x2F;server-overview.html), the list of projects on that page actually using it server-side is very short (Idea and an open source project called Corda).<p>Is anyone here (or have you in the past) using Kotlin for the server side portion of their app? If so:<p><pre><code>  * What does your stack look like?
  * What improvements&#x2F;drawbacks have you experienced?
  * Are you using Kotlin on the client side as well?
  * If you had it to do over, would you choose Kotlin again?
  </code></pre>
Thanks very much for any feedback you can provide.
======
maxpert
We are using Kotlin with SpringBoot + Hibernate + Redisson. Have no complaints
whatsoever on stack, the only drawback I am experiencing is backend people
have never seen/used Kotlin before so the initial friction and dogma of it's
too complicated. Our Android apps do use Kotlin but there is nothing common
from codebase being shared what so ever. I would still choose Kotlin but
probably different framework stack not because I didn't like SpringBoot but
due to projects like Ktor getting mature.

~~~
rufugee
Did you know SpringBoot going in? I don't really have a lot of experience with
Spring (or SpringBoot) but it seems very "enterprisey". Have you found to be
be a good foundation? How steep of a learning curve was there for you?

